# will iPhone SDK 2.2.1 work with Xcode 3.1.3



## Djipsy5 (1 Novembre 2011)

Hi , i have an Powerbook G4 1.5 GHZ 1 Go RAM, and i want to know if iPhone SDK can create application for iOs 3 and 4
Cause i hearded that it only could make apps for iPhones with iOs 2 . But now that everybody is at least on ioS 3, what do i need to create app if they only work with iOS 2


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2011)

English forum : http://forum.hardmac.com/


----------



## Djipsy5 (6 Novembre 2011)

Thanks for the info, i'll go overthere! Have a nice day


----------



## Invité (6 Novembre 2011)

You'r welcome


----------

